# HELP NEEDED



## beganasatree (2 Mar 2015)

HI FOLKS,
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK FOR YOUR HELP GETTING STARTED IN THIS HOBBY.I HAVE BOUGHT AN OLD DELTA 40-530 SCROLL SAW.I HAVE NEVER USED A SCROLL SAW SO I AM NEEDING LOTS OF HELP .THE SAW WAS A BIT ON THE RUSTY SIDE,BUT IT HAS CLEANED UP LIKE NEW(ALMOST)THE TABLE IS NOW SPOTLESS AND I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP IT THAT WAY,WHAT DO I USE ON IT??I HAVE NO BLADES TO PRACTICE WITH I DO NOT WANT TO BUY OLSON OR F D M JUST TO PRACTICE WITH.ONCE I HAVE MASTERED KEEPING THE BLADE ON TRACK I WILL BUY 
BETTER BLADES,SO WHAT DO YOU SUGGEST THAT I BUY TO PRACTICE WITH??ARE THE NIQUA BLADES FROM HOBBIES (144 ASSORTMENT PACK)ANY GOOD FOR PRACTICE USE???I AM ALSO LOOKING FOR A QUICKSET BLADE CHANGING TOOL.I WOULD LIKE TO CHANGE THE BLADE CLAMPS AT SOME POINT IF THIS IS POSSIBLE??

SO CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME TO GET STARTED IN THIS HOBBY.

THANK YOU PETER.


----------



## Chippygeoff (2 Mar 2015)

First of all you do not want rubbish blades to practice with, they will not perform very well and give you thr wrong impression of what scroll sawing is all about. In your shoes I would get some scrap wood, draw lines on them and try and cut along the lines. The Niqua blades from Hobbies are a perfectly good blade. Start off with thin material and then work your way up to thicker materials, the thicker the wood the harder it becomes.


----------



## PeteG (2 Mar 2015)

Hello Pete  Bri-wax was recommended to me for cast iron tables, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Briwax-400g-Wax-Polish-Clear/dp/B000TAR2Q6 works a treat.
I bought my first blades from Hobbies, not that long ago, reverse tooth blades will give you a cleaner cut on the underside of your work piece., I think 3, 5, 7 and 9 seem to
be the popular blade sizes to start off with.


----------



## Claymore (2 Mar 2015)

.........


----------



## Claymore (2 Mar 2015)

...........


----------



## Bryan Bennett (3 Mar 2015)

Welcome to the forum Peter,you have had some posts of help.Which should keep you going for a bit.I really should be,in bed now .Having difficulty in getting back to sleep.Will be of help to you at some later date.

Bryan


----------



## jonluv (3 Mar 2015)

Hi Peter,
Welcome to the Forum--- I don't think you will get a quick clamp for that Delta--- Delta do make what IMHO is the best quick top clamp but not sure it will fit on the 530 and your chances of getting Delta to post to the UK iz nil.

As for the table a stick of beeswax does wonders-- not only for the table but used a " lubrication" of the blade

Good scrolling 
John


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2015)

This thread from a year or so ago may be of interest, I know the skill level is in the upper stratosphere but she only uses Hobbies Blades.
Fiona's Current Gallery


----------



## essexcowboy (6 Mar 2015)

welcome to the forum, you will get loads of good advice and tips here from a lot of members, they are all very helpful. recommend you have a look of chippygeoffs posts, not only are they informative but also good reading


----------

